
Deep Learning in One-Liners? - palashshah
https://github.com/Palashio/libra
======
palashshah
My team and I have created an API that lets you build and train models in just
one line of code. It's been used by top executives like Steve Nouri and Isaac
Faber. Please let me know what you think and how I can improve.

Would really appreciate stars on the GitHub, this has been a 6 month effort!

